# Crawdad bee?



## Mrmizilplix (Jul 7, 2010)

Mabey this has already been answered
but I'm asking anyway. there is an 
insect that is colored like a bee but
looks kinda like a crayfish. anyone
know what I'm talking about?

also
at my dads house he has tons of
4 o clocksand at dusk these insects 
that looklike hummingbirds go crazy
: on them.anyone know what those are?


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

Here you go:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=246231


----------



## Mrmizilplix (Jul 7, 2010)

so what's the crawdad one?


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

It's the _'hummingbird clear-wing moth'_.


----------



## Wyldbee (Feb 27, 2010)

Mrmizilplix said:


> also
> at my dads house he has tons of
> 4 o clocksand at dusk these insects
> that looklike hummingbirds go crazy
> : on them.anyone know what those are?


Here in VA we have a few moths that come out at dusk. They are called White-lined Sphinx. They have an incredibly long proboscis and move about just like a hummingbird.http://www.birds-n-garden.com/white-lined_sphinx_hummingbird_moths.html


----------



## eebyenoh (Sep 26, 2010)

I looked around a little,but without a picture it's a little difficult to really know what you saw...some type of cicada possibly?


----------



## Jim Ray (Dec 7, 2008)

Their caterpillars completely stripped two of my honeysuckles of leaves. I saw females laying eggs and the caterpillars nine spots make them unmistakable.


----------



## Iliketrees (Aug 26, 2010)

I have seen a sphinx moth before, they are so cool to watch.


----------

